# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Low BUN to Creatinine Ratio... Cause for concern?

## forrest_and_trees

I just happened to notice my most recent test result say my "BUN to Creatinine Ratio" is too low. [It's 7 on a range of 8-27.]

I did some digging around and came across the following:
_"Low blood levels of creatinine are not common, but they are also not usually a cause for concern. They can be seen with conditions that result in decreased muscle mass."_

However, I also found this:
_"Low BUN levels are not common and are not usually a cause for concern. They may be seen in severe liver disease, malnutrition, and sometimes when a patient is overhydrated (too much fluid volume), but the BUN test is not usually used to diagnose or monitor these conditions."
_
I'm a little confused, those statements seem to contradict each other. Is this something I should be concerned about? Could this be as a result of living with Low T for 15+ years? Up until recently I had a pretty sedentary lifestyle due to the advanced stages of andropause . About 15 years ago, I did take Creatine for about 6 months when I was still working out regularly before the LowT really kicked in. Could that have anything to do with it?

Your thoughts please.

----------


## zaggahamma

didnt look contradictory to me....both would have me looking into it further....so, no doc discussed it with you? this would be my first step

bump

----------


## durak

checkout: http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...un/glance.html

lots of stuff there... could spend all day getting educated.

----------


## forrest_and_trees

Thanks for the comments and Durak, thanks for the reference. 

I did see that site, it's where I got one of the quotes, but not that section. I'll have to read up on it further. 

I've got a doctor's appointment Thursday to go over my test results. I suppose I'm jumping the gun a little and should wait to hear what my doc has to say. 

It's just when I see things like, "signs of severe liver disease" I get a little concerned. I did have some poor drinking habits for many years and used to pound ibuprofen like it was candy after a night of drinking. That was before I learned just how nasty that combo is to your liver. That and Vetteman made a comment the other day about possible liver damage so I guess I got a little spooked. Hopefully he'll chime in here soon.

The good news is, my AST and ALT numbers are good; [18 and 20 respectively] so hopefully all is well.

----------

